

Virgin's Sir Richard Branson turns stewardess after losing bet - Brajeshwar
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-22499827

======
gavanwoolery
Something tells me (crazy guy that he is) that Branson was all to eager to
lose this bet. ;)

